# Gun range in Brazoria County



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Anybody know of any gun ranges in Brazoria County? I know there is one off of 2004 by Richwood, but not sure if it will be open tomorrow. Any help would be apprecieated, thanks.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

TAKE OLD 288 521 TO RIGHT B4 BELTWAY8 GO LEFT ON BLUEBONNET TO BAILEYS SHOOTING RANGE EXPERT HELP WILL HAVE U IN AND OUT IN NO TIME 6$ to shoot .. lots o friendly help.


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## Top Shot (Sep 24, 2010)

*Gun ranges in Brazoria County*

Yes, Greenwood Gun Club, about two miles east of Brazoria off FM 521. They are accepting new members. $ 75.00 per year. 25 yd. to 600 yd. covered firing line. Pistol range from 7 ft. to 25 yd. covered firing line. Pistols can also be shoot on rifle range if you are looking to try your skill at longer ranges. Also, Archery range 10yd.to 100yd. included. Matches in High-power, Black powder, Pistol Silhouette,Practical Pistol, 3 Gun, NRA HP rifle silhouette. Shotgun range on FM 2004 with Skeet and Trap, picnic area, Restroom facilities. All this for just $75.00 a year. Members are allowed to bring guests. Archery range has 3D shoots 4-5 times a year. There is no waiting list for one of the nicest ranges and facilties in Texas. Contact Charlie Robuck for membership info. 979-285-0276


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Baileys off 521.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

PSC is another option. $150/year. Rifle, pistol, .22, skeet and trap. Great club with lots of nice folks.

Baileys is a nice little public range with 100 yd rifle and 25 yard pistol/.22 rimfire.


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

Lezz Go said:


> PSC is another option. $150/year. Rifle, pistol, .22, skeet and trap. Great club with lots of nice folks.
> 
> .


X2 on PSC, its a great place with great people.


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*Range*

One more here for PSC. Here is the link.

http://www.psc-range.com/

You will really like this place. Where do you live?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I would venture to guess the OP has found one since he posted this back in November of 2006


----------



## 8pointsrbetter (Nov 21, 2008)

Baileys price to shoot is $10.00 per gun and they are open Tuesday through Sunday from 9-6.


----------

